# [SOLVED] PSU replaced, BIOS won't read SATA drives, then strange power issue



## nstiver (Oct 18, 2012)

Synopsis: PSU died, replaced PSU with different model, system boots to bios successfully but does not recognize any devices in SATA ports, nor do those devices appear to be getting power. Now can't even get to BIOS, entire PC flicks on and off repeatedly as soon as I turn the PSU on regardless of whether I hit the power button on the front of the computer.

System Specifications 

Original PSU that died: SeaSonic M12II 750 SS-750AM 750w PSU 
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz 
GPUs: ASUS 670 non-top version, SLI (2x) 
MOBO: ASRock Z77 extreme 6 
RAM: Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 8GB (2 x 4GB) SDRAM DDR3 2133 
Optical drive: Sony AD-7280S-0B 24x SATA Internal DVD+/-RW Drive 
SSD: SanDisk Extreme 240GB SATA 6.0 Gb-s 2.5-Inch (OS is installed here) 
Storage drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB SATA III (This was not connected when power supply died) 

Detailed explanation:About a week ago my PSU (Seasonic 750w) died randomly while the computer was left running in sleep . I RMA'd the dead seasonic. In the mean time I happened to come accross an extremely good deal on a new PSU, so I bought it (Thermaltake smart m850w PSU) to have a backup and to get my machine working again. 

I hooked up the new PSU to GPUs, CPU, fans, ATX power connector, and to all of the SATA devices, (the SSD, the HDD, and the Optical drive). I made sure to connect the data cables to the SATA devices in the same configuration they were in when working properly. The computer boots successfully to the ASROCK BIOS, all fans spinning. However, I get the error code "A6" on "dr debug" (the led display on the mobo). The manual says this means "SCSI detect". I have no idea what that means. 

Anyway, I was able to load the UEFI, and bios recognized all components except for any of the SATA devices--the neither the SSD, the HDD, or the optical drive were recognized--the display said they were empty. The RAM, both GPUs, the processor, and all the fans were detected. Also, I did not have the option to chose my boot priority, as the computer recognizes neither my SSD nor my optical drive. I did not have the HDD connected when the PSU failed, but the BIOS won't read that either. I don't think any of the SATA devices are actually recieving power, as the LED on the optical drive was not was not lit up. Again, the UEFI showed that there were no SATA devices connected to any port, when in reality they clearly were connected both by power and data cable. 

Then things get really strange. I unhooked all of the SATA devices except the HDD (the one that wasn't hooked up when the original PSU died) to see if I could hear the disk spinning in an attempt to see if any power was getting to the SATA devices. I plug the AC into the PSU, then I turn the PSU on (not the power switch for the computer, the switch on the PSU). Then, the computer starts flicking on and off in this weird rhythmic pulsating pattern "click...click...click...click..." with about a 1/2 second between each click. Each time the power flicks on, the LEDs come and the fans spin briefly. The strangest part is that I don't need to hit the power button on the front of the case for this to happen, it just starts as soon as the PSU is turned on. In fact, I can't get the computer to turn on at all--the switch on the front of the computer appears to be dead.

I didn't do anything between when I was able to access UEFI and when the pulsating power started except for unplug the power from the optical drive and the SSD. 

Measures I have taken in an attempt to fix the problem 

1. Unplug the power cables from the new devices and re-seated them. 
2. Reseated the data cables to the optical drive and the SSD on the drive end, not on the MOBO side as they are covered by my GPUs and I would have to take them out in order to do that. 
3. Tried hooking up a SATA power cable from my old modular PSU and using that in the new PSU in an attempt to power the optical drive (didn't work, I know, bad idea--I learned you aren't supposed to do this shortly after I tried it) 
4. Setting all preferences to default in the UEFI. 
5. Disconnecting the power cables from one or both of the GPUs. Reseating the CPU and the ATX power cables. 


I think that it is either 1. A problem with the optical drive AND the SSD. 
2. A problem with the motherboard. 
3. A problem with the power supply/it's cables so that it doesn't power the devices and I am just unlucky enough to buy a faulty PSU after the first one died. 
4. something I am completely missing.

Final Thoughts--I hope that this is not an issue with my motherboard. Is it possible that the original Seasonic (high quality) PSU failure could cause the MOBO to stop recognizing SATA devices? At this point I shall wait for my replacement SeaSonic to arrive from RMA (could be a week or two) and try to use that in the hope that it will miraculously make everything go back to normal. I suppose it is possible that the SATA power cables from my Thermaltake are just not compatible with the two sata devices, or that it is a faulty PSU. I dont know. Very frustrating, and I would prefer to not have to RMA the MOBO if possible. 

My main question is how to procede from here? This is my first build and I am still not that knowledgable about computers compaired to most people in these forums but I do have a basic working knowledge of them.

I am worried that if I keep screwing around with it I may end up frying my CPU and GPUs. I can eat the cost of a MOBO or PSU if necessary, but I can't http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gifafford to buy a new processor or two new 670s. 

Thanks for the help, and if you need more info or detail I will hapily provide it!:smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU replaced, BIOS won't read SATA drives, then strange power issue*

Even though your SeaSonic PSU was top quality, using it to power two GTX 670's may have been too much for it.
The 850W TT (made by CWT) is OK but not the top quality of the SeaSonic unit.
It is very possible damage was done when it failed.
My best suggestion is to bench test to determine that all hardware is good.
Mobo check-Remove all RAM, boot, listed for beep codes from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicate a Mobo problem.
Look for any swollen capacitors and burned spots on the Mobo.
Bench test precisely as follows.
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## nstiver (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: PSU replaced, BIOS won't read SATA drives, then strange power issue*

Tyree--thanks for the great help. I will do this tonight. Just a couple of questions and a bit more info however. 

1. Should I do the MOBO check by removing the ram before I do the bench test?

2. Should I do this with the 850w TT PSU or should I wait for the SS PSU to come back from RMA. 

3. I was assured by several people that the 750w SS would be enough, but perhaps they were wrong. Also, the SS PSU powered everything with no problems what so ever for about 2.5 months before it failed.

4. If the system does not boot after the bench test, what order should I swap the parts to determine if any hardware is defective?

Again, thanks so much for the help!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU replaced, BIOS won't read SATA drives, then strange power issue*

Checking the Mobo would be a simple start.
The TT PSU should be fine but I wouldn't want to use it for any extended time.
The PSU should be fine so you could ignore starting with it for replacement.
I forgot to ask if you have tried using one GPU at a time? When PSU's fail, the GPU is commonly the most subject to damage.


----------



## nstiver (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: PSU replaced, BIOS won't read SATA drives, then strange power issue*

Oh god, damage to the GPU is exactly what I was hoping would not happen. I have tried not powering one or both of the GPUs but I have not actually unplugged the GPU itself from the PCI slot--I don't know if that actually makes a difference. When I unplugged the power connectors from the GPUs the problem persists. But, like I said, I have not actually tried unseating the GPUs from the mobo.


----------



## nstiver (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: PSU replaced, BIOS won't read SATA drives, then strange power issue*

Went home and decided to connect only the HDD to the MOBO again and reseat all the cables. Got some very interesting results.

I decided to connect only the HDD to the mobo. Keep in mind, this was the only SATA device not connected when the first PSU died. I CAN HEAR IT SPINNING. The HDD is receiving power. Instead of loading BIOS I get a black screen with the error "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media and press a key." I reset and press F2 to get into BIOS. IT IS READING THE HDD, and it correctly identifies the device. 

This HDD has nothing on it except for a few word docs, my OS was installed on the SSD. 

Perhaps the CD and the SSD were fried by the PSU?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU replaced, BIOS won't read SATA drives, then strange power issue*

Have you tried clearing the CMOS yet?
I believe your board has a push button to do it.


----------



## nstiver (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: PSU replaced, BIOS won't read SATA drives, then strange power issue*

Hi wrench thanks for the reply. Yes I have reset CMOS using the little button in the back


----------



## nstiver (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: PSU replaced, BIOS won't read SATA drives, then strange power issue*

(tried to edit this in to avoid double post but forum wont let me). I am actually getting concerned that the Seasonic PSU fried the optical drive and the SSD when it died. That was a $200 SSD--in which case, that really blows. I don't think I did anything wrong, you know? I had all good components. I don't even really know for sure if the SSD and DVD are dead or not.

This whole situation is becoming very complicated. To sort things out, here is where I am at:

1. I will try to test the SSD and the optical drive on my buddy's system tomorrow.

2. If the SSD and the optical drive are not dead, where should I proceed? Remember, I am now able to get into bios and bios is recognizing a spare HDD that I hooked up to the SATA port.

3. If the SSD and optical drive are dead, how should I proceed? Would you guys recommend that I go out and try to get a new SSD and optical drive? I wonder whether SanDisk will replace a SSD on RMA if they find out it was fried from electrical damage. 

4. My biggest concern is that there is some problem with the power in the system that may damage new hardware that I might buy to replace the damaged stuff. I would hate to buy a new SSD just to have it burn out again. Remember, recently the computer was doing that on-off pulsing thing which only stopped because I moved some cables around. I simply cannot afford to keep throwing money at the system only to have things break again.

I know this is a lot of information, but I am trying to give all of you as much detail as possible, rather than just "PSU BROKEN HELP" kind of thing. Thanks again


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU replaced, BIOS won't read SATA drives, then strange power issue*

Test the 2 drives in your buddies system and take it from there.


----------



## nstiver (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: PSU replaced, BIOS won't read SATA drives, then strange power issue*

So, I borrowed my friend's DVD drive and was able to install windows onto a spare hard drive I had that wasn't zapped. All of my hardware appears to be okay except the optical drive and the SSd. This has led me to suspect a different theory, one that I actually think makes more sense.

So, when I first bought my replacement TT psu, I had the bright idea of just using the modular cables from my seasonic--they were still hooked up to the SATA devices, fans, and and one of the gpu's afterall--and just plug em into my new psu. So, when I try to turn on the new psu, nothing happened of course, so I flick that switch back and forth a few times giving it a nice big jolt of energy. After this I attached the proper cables.

This was before I knew that modular psu cables are not standardized. I am starting to think that this was in fact what killed my SATA devices, not the original seasonic psu failure. It looks at this point that my gtx 670 survived the idiotic maneuver unscathed.

Does this sound like a plausible explanation? I mean, it is unusual for a seasonic power supply to kamakazi other hardware when it fails, from what I have read. Perhaps the weird power issues I was having was because the psu was hooked up to the wrecked SATA drives. Once I unplugged them I was able to get into bios again. Of course, the other option was that the psu really did kill the SATA drives. 

So, I am left with a $180 SSd and a DVD drive that Are both bricked and other hardware that may or may not be unharmed. 

You guys have any ideas on how to test to make sure nothing else was damaged? Should I try to RMA the SSd and the optical drive and just play dumb? Or should I just eat it and save up for another SSd?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: PSU replaced, BIOS won't read SATA drives, then strange power issue*

Yes... It does. I do know that the Thermaltake and SeaSonic (M12II) modular cables are similar and I almost made that mistake once... (Because my modular cables got mixed up). As I was hooking up the cable I realized the sheathing was different...

I don't remember, off hand, which leads went to which places, but mixing up any of them can lead to dire circumstances (i.e. putting 12V throug the 5V terminal on your SSD).

What likely saved your GPU is that there are only two types of leads on the PCIe connectors... +12V and Common...


----------



## nstiver (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: PSU replaced, BIOS won't read SATA drives, then strange power issue*

Wow I feel like a real moron. Although I will never, ever do that again. In a way it's better because now I know that my MOBO is not the thing that is shorting out all my devices and I don't have to take everything out of my machine to RMA it. 

What I suspect the down side is, is that the SanDisk SSD people may realize that I screwed up the drive myself. Should I still try to give RMA a go?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU replaced, BIOS won't read SATA drives, then strange power issue*

Attempting an RMA won't hurt. They either honor it or they don't.


----------



## nstiver (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: PSU replaced, BIOS won't read SATA drives, then strange power issue*

Well I guess my problem is solved for the time being. Thanks for all the help and insight guys/gals!


----------

